
Emergency Surveillance During Covid-19 Crisis - dredmorbius
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/03/emergency_surve.html
======
gentleman11
There is a town near where I live that floods sometimes. The police always
take the opportunity to search all the suspected drug dealers houses during
those floods, confiscating drugs and guns under some bogus pretence.

